# WCF XXIX,III



## SRoper (May 28, 2006)

WCF XXIX,III:

"The Lord Jesus hath, in this ordinance, appointed His ministers to declare His word of institution to the people; to pray, and bless the elements of bread and wine, and thereby to set them apart from a common to an holy use; and to take and break the bread, to take the cup, and (they communicating also themselves) to give both to the communicants; _but to none who are not then present in the congregation._"

I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but I just wanted verification. Does this disallow a member from carrying the elements from the service to a dying relative?


----------



## jfschultz (May 28, 2006)

You are right a member is not to take the elements to the dying relative.

As I recall the usual practice (a quick check did not find anything explicit in BCO) is for the minister and at least one elder to attend to the dying relative and family. Communion would be served in conjunction to a worship service with a "mini-congregation."


----------



## Michael Butterfield (May 29, 2006)

From Hodge's Commentary on the Confession:

In opposition to the manifold abuses of this ordinance which prevail among the Romanists our Standards, in common with the general judgment of the Reformed Churches, teach that the Lord´s Supper is essentially a communion, in which the fellowship of the believer with Christ and with his fellow"“Christians is set forth by eating and drinking of the bread and the same cup. It follows that it should not be sent to persons not present at the administration, nor administered by the officiating priest to himself alone. In particular cases, however, it may be administered in private houses, for the benefit of Christians long confined by sickness provided that the officers and a sufficient number of the members of the Church be present to preserve the true character of the ordinance as a communion.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 29, 2006)

For what it's worth, here are my notes on this question. WCF 29.3 The Lord Jesus hath, in this ordinance, appointed His minÂ¬isters to declare His word of institution to the people; to pray, and bless the elements of bread and wine, and thereby to set them apart from a common to a holy use; and to take and break the bread, to take the cup, and (they communicating also themÂ¬selves) to give both to the communicants;e but to none who are not then present in the congregation.f *

*(1) PCUS(1963) deleted "œbut to none who are not then present in the congregation." (2) ARP(1959) adopted note "˜h´ (see Appendices, p. 226), allowing for carrying and administering of the Lord´s Supper to "œworthy persons" unable to attend public services. As early as 1835 in this country, Samuel Miller with careful qualification allowed for this, and other American churches allow it with varying qualification, addressing the issue otherwise than within the Confession itself. In his commentary on the Confession, G. I. Williamson summarizes the necessary qualifications for the practice: "œThe sacrament of the Lord's Supper may be administered in private homes, provided there is an assembly of believers, and provided there is faithful preaching of the Word and the administration of church discipline in that place also." See: RPCNA _Testimony_ at 29.4; OPC _Directory for the Public Worship of God_ (2000) IV.A.3; PCUSA Book of Order 2002-2003, W-2.4010; PCA _Minutes of the 7th General Assembly_ (1979) 102; Samuel Miller, D.D. _Presbyterianism the truly primitive and Apostolical Constitution of the Church of Christ_ (Philadelphia: Presbyterian Board of Publication, 1835) 90-92; G. I. Williamson, _The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes_ (Phillipsburg: Presbyterian & Reformed Publishing Co., 1964) 223-224. 231.

Note "œh" in the ARP WCF reads: "œ(h) Relating to Chapter XXIX, paragraph 3 "” "œIt is recognized that the statement, "˜but to none who are not then present in the congregation,´ is included here to oppose private celebrations of the Mass, and with this the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church is in harmony. However, the carryÂ¬ing and administering of the elements of the sacrament of the Lord´s Supper to worthy persons prevented from attendance upon the public administraÂ¬tion of the sacrament is deemed advisable and in accord with the principles of Scripture." 
This note is not qualified as other statements to indicate a portion of the congregation should be in attendance as well.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 31, 2006)

"The Lord Jesus hath, in this ordinance, appointed His minÂ¬isters to declare His word of institution to the people; to pray, and bless the elements of bread and wine, and thereby to set them apart from a common to a holy use; and to take and break the bread, to take the cup, and (they communicating also themÂ¬selves) to give both to the communicants;e but to none who are not then present in the congregation.f *"

Not to be rude but where exactly did Jesus appoint His ministers to do this? I know of Jesus doing that Himself but where did He appoint His ministers to do it too?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2006)

Scott, you are right a member may NOT carry the elements away from the place of celebration to anyplace else.

In the ARP form of gov (FOG)) a minister with at least 1 other elder may celebrate communion with shut-ins. Sadly this is infrequently done.

My memory of the PCA BCO is that it does NOT allow for this. I gave my copy away when I joined the ARP so I can't look it up.

[Edited on 8-31-2006 by Kevin]

[Edited on 8-31-2006 by Kevin]


----------

